# Avalanche Near Golden BC Kills Alberta Snowboarder.



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, friend of a friend. It's a tragedy, but such a preventable one. 

They were using checkpoints as their only method of safety. No snow study, no gear, and ducking a rope in a 4000 acre place with 4 bowls of controlled terrain. It's horrible, but so preventable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was perusing some of the photos unofficial put up. It just sucks. Hard to tell but far lookers left looks like there may be a fair number of tracks. Just outside of the slide path. Could just be snow sluff point release type stuff. Good sized slide regardless. 

Looked like one hell of a terrain trap at the bottom too. Definitely trees and it looked v shaped. The terrain is rather large. It is probable that it didn't matter that he had gear or not when he chose that slope.  

The next two months are the killing season for avalanches. Not surprisingly we are seeing accidents start to ramp up more often now. 

Dude lost his life, his friends and family are hurting. RIP.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of the slide.










You can see that this would be a pretty rough one to get caught in the middle of. Big, scary line. Not so sure you would see the dangers approaching it in a slack country manner either. At least until it was too late.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Here is a picture of the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where this was? To the north of Fuez bowl?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Here is a picture of the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit what a nasty trap... it just deposited half that hillside into the ditch. flat. judging by the pic and how steep that roll goes it would have done it really really quick too. 



Banjo said:


> Yeah, *friend of a friend*. It's a tragedy, but such a preventable one.
> 
> They were using checkpoints as their only method of safety. No snow study, no gear, and ducking a rope in a 4000 acre place with 4 bowls of controlled terrain. It's horrible, but so preventable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:huh: damn dude.. so sorry.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Gross... That actually looks like the bottom of the Fuez bowl which is an inbound permanently closed area accessable by lift and very tempting... And ya it's just a big steep that piles into a ditch. I know they are saying out of bounds but there's not very much detail on where it actually happened.

I hate hearing about this shit, he was from my City too although I don't know him. I feel for his family and friends. RIP.


Edit: According to one article they were on the T2 mountain, if you look on a trail map that's the far left. You would have to hike over Terminator to get there, doesn't say where on that mountain they were though.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

*Condolences*

Here is a more personal article with a few more details. It puts a face to the cold hard data and gives you the human aspect. This kind of things really serves as a reminder to not take chances and venture beyond the controlled terrain without the gear and training; even then, make conservative decisions.

Sympathies to friends and family.









_Shane Schroeder, left, and Alex Lee were snowboarding out of bounds at Kicking Horse Mountain Resort when Schroeder was killed in an avalanche.
Photograph by: Schroeder family, submitted , Schroeder family, submitted_

Alberta mourns snowboarder who died in avalanche in B.C. backcountry


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

That picture is gnarly. Steep, into a ditch, and huuuuge


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Think it's otherside of t2


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Outlander said:


> Here is a more personal article with a few more details. It puts a face to the cold hard data and gives you the human aspect. This kind of things really serves as a reminder to not take chances and venture beyond the controlled terrain without the gear and training; even then, make conservative decisions.
> 
> Sympathies to friends and family.
> 
> ...


Not to cast a pall over the reverential tone of the article, or to diminish the tragedy, but isn't the "Shane Would Go" campaign exactly the type of reckless/cavalier attitude and behavior that needs to be re-examined in the wake of what happened? His friend basically says regardless of the risks that Shane would drop.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Buddy of mine (also named Shane, also 29, also crazy) was just out there on a cabin trip at the same time. Crazy.

Sad stuff. Interested to know the details. Heart goes out to any family and friends.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Listheeb21 said:


> Not to cast a pall over the reverential tone of the article, or to diminish the tragedy, but isn't the "Shane Would Go" campaign exactly the type of reckless/cavalier attitude and behavior that needs to be re-examined in the wake of what happened? His friend basically says regardless of the risks that Shane would drop.


I've visited the Facebook memorial page. They want to promote avalanche awareness in his honor. The slogan is contradictory, but they are trying to say something about his positive attitude. Give it time. The wounds are fresh. To have someone yanked away like that is hard to get your head around. I trust that once they move forward, it will happen in a logical way. 

The first order of business is to lay him to rest.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

This was on the far side (south) of T2 ridge. If you look at the map, this occurred in the left of "Super Bowl". All of Super Bowl is "hike in only" you access it by taking the gondola, traversing along the top of "Bowl Over" then hiking around T1 or over it. The entire area of Super Bowl is avy controlled and patrolled. You can hike T2 and drop into Super Bowl, but the other side is oob and not controlled or patrolled. 

There wad recently a very good article about the shame culture of avy victims. I was quick to point fingers, but at the very least this is a crappy reminder to know your limits and skills, and stay within them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

As stated. 
Convex roll over = unsupported snow. Red flag.
Terrain trap. Red flag. 

That slope really doesnt have much going for it. A 2 day ast1 course could have saved this mans life by giving him some basic knowledge. In fact just reading chapter 3 of trempers book could have saved him.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe ETM. 

Let's not forget the majority of avalanche victims every year, have taken at least their Level 1 and are fully prepared. This guy is in the minority. I wish that wasn't the case, but that is the reality. 

Do I think if he had of known of the dangers he would not have been killed? Well if he took it seriously, you are right that he might have never of been out there.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Had they have stayed lookers right in the trees its fair to say everything would have turned out differently. 
Its such a shame. Get educated people, even if you just duck the odd rope.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

One of the most interesting and a little eye opening things I found in that book (started but haven't finished) was the chart early on showing all the different kinds of travellers and scenarios you would find, and how it very scientifically and mathematically lays survival rates for those in question. 

Doing things a certain way, you might roll the dice, pull the trigger and get lucky a bunch of times, rake in the winnings, but eventually you're gonna get to the chamber that has the bullet in it...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

destroy said:


> One of the most interesting and a little eye opening things I found in that book (started but haven't finished) was the chart early on showing all the different kinds of travellers and scenarios you would find, and how it very scientifically and mathematically lays survival rates for those in question.
> 
> Doing things a certain way, you might roll the dice, pull the trigger and get lucky a bunch of times, rake in the winnings, but eventually you're gonna get to the chamber that has the bullet in it...


Thats why terrain choice is the big one for me. If I never ride into a terrain trap, or over a convex rollover my chances of getting hurt are seriously reduced.
If you learn nothing else, learn how to identify dangerous terrain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Terrain traps or better put consequence is the big one for me. A convex rollover on a stable day that the path just spreads out and doesn't take you over cliffs, into trees, rocks, into a ravine or creek bed. I will probably go for it. If any of the above is present or maybe some other hazard, I will do something else. 

Obviously the consequence on this line was extremely high. 

Destroy, sounds like you are reading Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain. Great choice. Re read the terrain and weather sections after you finish. Those two sections contain a ton of useful info. 

Remember that 90% of the people caught and/or killed in an avalanche triggered it themselves. That bears repeating. 90%.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

A lot of simple information gets disseminated on topics like "how to hit a jump" etc, with little graphics of the lip etc. It would be nice to see more basic knowledge and illustrations of avalanche "how tos" floating around.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

tonicusa, there is a ton of stuff out there. The American Avalanche Association's website has a lot of info.

Avalanche.org - Home Page

Plus it links to other avalanche centers around the world. 

I still think the best resource is picking up a book and reading it. Staying Alive in Avalanche terrain is generally under 20 bucks and it is an easy read. If you are seriously thinking about stepping outside the ropes, you need to invest in the gear and take a Level 1. 

The class itself is for the recreationalist user. There is no pass fail component. If someone tells you they have a Level 1 cert, all it means is that they may have slept through the class. Of course it is worth your while to pay attention. Same thing goes for a Level 2, which I have taken. It is not a cert, maybe I paid attention or maybe I snoozed. Once you take a L3 course, there is actually a pass/fail component and you have a cert afterward if you pass.

Not to lessen the usefulness of a 1 or 2 class. They are very useful. It also means you will walk away with a piece of paper that says you took the class. It is not like you can fail. Which for me and most people is what we want.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Kill! I meant its great to hear guys talking about convex rollovers here and some of the very basics so that young guys (and old) are being exposed to some useful information beyond "board pop". This is a good thread despite the tragic underpinning.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Listheeb21 said:


> Not to cast a pall over the reverential tone of the article, or to diminish the tragedy, but isn't the "Shane Would Go" campaign exactly the type of reckless/cavalier attitude and behavior that needs to be re-examined in the wake of what happened? His friend basically says regardless of the risks that Shane would drop.


That slogan "Shane would go" is a rip off of the original EDDIE WOULD GO, as in Eddie Aikau the sufer...

Eddie Would Go...Eddie Went.
No disrespect but thats the only name that belongs in that sentence, period.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

If a phrase brings positivity out of a tragic situation, Eddie wouldn't have minded.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

DiggerXJ said:


> If a phrase brings positivity out of a tragic situation, Eddie wouldn't have minded.


you are correct and my thinking is a bit selfish. I felt dumb right after hitting submit reply... It just kind of bothered me at the moment. Thank you for correcting me:thumbsup:


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

It's all good man. I was a huge surfer for 20yrs before I moved to Colorado and that phrase is very positive, and inspired by one of the most inspirational surfers ever. Granted I never knew him but when I think of Eddie I just think of positivity. Imagine him alive today, the world could use a soul like that.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The class itself is for the recreationalist user. There is no pass fail component. If someone tells you they have a Level 1 cert, all it means is that they may have slept through the class. Of course it is worth you while to pay attention. Same thing goes for a Level 2, which I have taken. It is not a cert, maybe I paid attention or maybe I snoozed. Once you take a L3 course, there is actually a pass/fail component and you have a cert afterward if you pass.
> .


This is so true. If you are passionate with a thirst for knowledge like I am you can take a lot away from these courses. I honestly believe I took more from my ast1 than the rest of the people did.
I went in primed, trempers book well studied which allowed me to focus on the details rather than strggle to take in the mass of information that the others were dealing with.
I enjoyed it a lot and learned more than I expected. 
I have my ast2 coming up in feb. Cant wait.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

L2 is excellent. I think you will really enjoy it. Where are you taking it?

The whole L1 and L2 models look to be changing in the US. There is starting to be a lot of focus on the human factors. I may actually cycle through both L1 and 2 probably next season. Not sure if I'll be a class participant or maybe just a ride along. This fobp thing has forced me into doing things I probably would not have otherwise. I am most definitely better off for it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am doing it in hakuba japan.


----------

